# Wade gigging



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Where is some good places to walk around in pcola or gulf breeze never waded for flounder any tips would be awesome!

Chase


----------



## flattiestalker (Sep 3, 2011)

Redalert08 said:


> Where is some good places to walk around in pcola or gulf breeze never waded for flounder any tips would be awesome!
> 
> Chase


Wow....not many wanting to give up a honey hole I see! I have done pretty decent at chicken bone beach in the past heading towards ft. Pickens. I'm in the Milton, garcon pt area so that's about all I know out that way. Hope it helps.

Matt


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Not really wanting any honey holes just places that are good to walk at not sloppy bad places ya know thanks for that though!

Chase


----------



## r_blankjd (Jul 31, 2011)

*Old timers advice*

I talk to most the older guys I see out and about. They say anywhere there's a sand bottom round p'cola bay you'll find the flounder. I've seen better results closer to the pass where ft pickns is as far as catchn them on a pole. Workin on a wading light right now then I'll try out my home made gigs. But based off where I've been reeling them in at the old timers were pretty much correct. Hope this helps cause yeah you dont find to many on here helpin out the new waders with a good spot. Not judgin I understand. But I'd settl for the okay spots if not the "classified" locations of the honey holes. Good luck. Let us know what ya come up with.


----------

